# New member here



## zhaomeng0904 (Jan 9, 2020)

Hello new member here... new to this forum thing so any help would be appreciated !!Hopefully be able to contribute some as well!!!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 9, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 9, 2020)

Welcome to imf!


----------



## Pcushion (Jan 10, 2020)

I speak on behalf of basicstero.ws when I say we were born to help. We are a one stop shop, so feel free to stop by our page under the sponsors thread. You can ask questions about anything gear related and find your answer. Welcome to IMF I hope to see you around.


----------

